# not a pigeon, but beautiful none the less



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Here are a couple of pictures of the Jewels in my garden.




























To see my garden pictures go to
Garden pictures.

And some miscellaneous pictures at

Misc. Pictures

and

More Misc. Pictures

Thanks
pgm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi pgm860,

The pictures are just breathtaking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Love the Blue Jay with the peanut! The nut is almost as big as he is! LOL

I am sure you have entered photo contests and won!

Your "Jewels" are so APTLY named! Well done!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

pgm,

Outstanding! One photo is better than the next....the closeups of the birds, insects and animals are fantastic.....and lovely flowers as well.

Really beautiful....

Linda


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Oh la la! So nice!!!!!!!!  

Suz.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! You are quite a photographer! Thanks so much for sharing your gorgeous pictures!

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi PGM, 

Your photos really are incredible! I liked the bird pictures best and the ones you took of the moon and some of the different galaxies in space....cool! Great photography and subjects all around


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Those are phenomenal pictures! I could only wish for the equipment to take shots like yours!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

*Accumulated Wealth*

It is evident that you are a very wealthy person. Your precious gems are lovely, and their value is beyond numbers.

Feather


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Delightful photos! I will have to revisit those, looking through them is so enjoyable and relaxing.

Are the dogs yours? If so, how many do you have?

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your pictures are stunning and thank you for sharing them with us. Like Brad, I love the moon and galaxy shots particularly since I love astronomy. The dog baying at the moon is probably my favorite.

You are truly a fine artist.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Good Morning Praveen,

I am back to look through your jewelry box.

Your talant is amazing, so thank you for sharing.

Feather


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your kind comments everyone. Yes most of the dogs in the pictures (except for the poodle) are/were mine. I am quite active in greyhound rescue and so have always had multiple dogs. Sadly over the years some of those dogs have died. I currently have 3 hounds, 1 Blue crowned Conure, 1 moustached parakeet, 1 Jardines parrot, 1 pigeon, 2 budgies, 2 cananies and about 25 assorted finches. All these dogs/birds are rescues. I've had people just leave a cage with a bird or two on my front steps. The parrots were rescues from a pet shop that was filthy that we helped close down. The picture of the dog baying is actually a composite and not a "real live" picture.

Thanks
Praveen.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

The pictures are truly stunning, it looks as if you live bang in the middle of paradise.

Michelle.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Praveen, I keep going back to your "jewels" and find something new to admire everytime I do. The pictures are wonderful.


----------



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

*Thanks everyone*

Glad you folks enjoyed the pictures. I love taking them. My home page is at 
http://www.skipper-systems.com

Love taking pictures of nature and things that others are too busy to notice.

Enjoy
pgm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Praveen,

I've shared the links to your photos that you've posted here on Pigeon-Talk with my friend, Marilu, who is also quite a serious hobby digital photographer and Photoshop person. If you would care to see some of her work, her home page is here: http://www.pbase.com/canyonlu

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PHOTOS from both Marilu and Praveen!

Your home is really something, Praveen! Congratulations on the awards! Now, why am I not surprised! Well deserved!

Thanks for all the wonderful pictures!


----------

